
Ask HN: Review My App: www.shoutreel.com - ammaryousuf
www.shoutreel.com
This is a microforum application that makes it super simple and easy to start a forum about any topic.  No users accounts are required to do free shouting, just a one-time captcha. Forums are called Reels and you have to login to create one.<p>We are still working on it so please be patient with the UI and some of the organization of the content.  We have many more features and UI improvements coming out in the next month.
======
ammaryousuf
We tried to make this app very flexible so that users could use it for many
different things. For example: \- Students working on a project together \-
Families sharing messages \- Companies getting feedback from users \- Single
users using it to store thoughts and to-dos \- etc etc

*Next week we are rolling out the ability to make reel private.

------
tonyvt2005
Clickable link: <http://shoutreel.com>

~~~
ammaryousuf
thanks tony, i thought the form would automatically create the link for me.

ShoutReel creates the link automatically! :)

